# Project Intimidated: MK5 Content



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

So this will be my first ever build thread, as well as my first experience with air suspension of any kind, so bear with me, I'm scared sh*tless haha. I ordered an Air Lift Slam Kit with the paddle switches as my set up, and will upgrade later on down the road to different management if I decide to go that route, but for the meantime I wanted something simple and affordable to learn with. I plan to do the entire build by myself with the help of a few friends, starting this friday afternoon and take all damn weekend if need be. I'm no master-tech, but I consider myself a pretty decent backyard mechanic with some background in engine building and swaps as well as suspension work from all the S13s I've owned, as well as the MK5. Shipment is due to arrive tomorrow and will be followed with pics. I'd like to document this whole thing, so expect lots of pictures and videos! input is welcome. 

car scheduled for surgery:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

where abouts are you from


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

just outside of Hartford CT


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

dang if you were near seattle i could help out with the install


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

NDubber said:


> dang i was hoping you were in seattle


 Awwwwkward :laugh:


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

mike000 said:


> So this will be my first ever build thread, as well as my first experience with air suspension of any kind, so bear with me, I'm scared sh*tless haha. I ordered an Air Lift Slam Kit with the paddle switches as my set up, and will upgrade later on down the road to different management if I decide to go that route, but for the meantime I wanted something simple and affordable to learn with. I plan to do the entire build by myself with the help of a few friends, starting this friday afternoon and take all damn weekend if need be. I'm no master-tech, but I consider myself a pretty decent backyard mechanic with some background in engine building and swaps as well as suspension work from all the S13s I've owned, as well as the MK5. Shipment is due to arrive tomorrow and will be followed with pics. *I'd like to document *this whole thing, so expect lots of pictures and videos! input is welcome.
> 
> car scheduled for surgery:


 And by _I_, I know you mean *my Nikon and I* lol. I have a strong feeling that I'm going to end up being the "pass me the: Thingamajig/Beer/Eurotuner/Bogeys/Airhorn/Suckit/Grinder/Bondo/etc." and the 3am 7-11 Monster runs bitch but whatever. No biggie though because for some reason when we work on cars it always turns out to be a mildly-very hysterical adventure and thats enough of an ingrediant to be either disasterous or epic. Make sure you get sleep Thursday night because I'm not letting your ass go anywhere until you finish. We are ABSOLUTELY going to fawk with people at stop lights as soon as its done.


----------



## vr6spooled (Dec 27, 2006)

you know ill be there when im not at work. this is going to be a long weekend:banghead:


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

i'd like to do as much as possible to keep the party down so people will be called as necessary instead of having a full garage clusterf*ck at all times. 

parts did come about an hour ago so once i'm done playing kid on christmas morning, i'll upload pictures and be just that much later to work =)


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

so one of my bags for the rear is actually taller than the other? i have no idea if this is normal, or maybe even designed on purpose like this? i have no idea, anyway i took a pic of them pulled all the way out, and then of them pushed down or compressed. any input would be great as to whether or not i should be concerned... 









all my air ish! and a loaded nerf assault rifle, to show how serious i am. 


















this i'm not too comfortable with. one's taller than the other, however when they're both compressed, they're the exact same height. anyone else have this issue and was it an issue installed? 









here they are compressed, or well, pushed down as far as i can by hand lol


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

and of course i forgot pics of my air-lift rear shocks, but we all know what those look like anyways.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Herro fellow ct-er. Excited to see this done..... so get it done already


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Pics of s13 as well please


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

yay bags! are you happy mike? i subscribed.... and s13 was fly as ****. lol ill post a pic if he doesnt.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Have fun with the grinder.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Got the same setup man.....and dont worry about the length of the bag it will correct itself the first time you air it all the way up and back out again. They actually unfold to be a LOT longer than they look...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Residentevol said:


> dont worry about the length of the bag it will correct itself the first time you air it all the way up and back out again. They actually unfold to be a LOT longer than they look...


 Hes right Mike, don't worry about the bags appearing to be different lengths :thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

subscribing to this. I am in the same boat and looking to do this to my a3. What did the set up run you? I'm pretty much thinking of doing the exact same thing you are doing here.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

headsup7up said:


> yay bags! are you happy mike? i subscribed.... and s13 was fly as ****. lol ill post a pic if he doesnt.


 
Do it anyways


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

i dont have much for pics of the S13 before i sold it, but here's two that were taken for the for sale thread lol. 



















'90 with a DOHC swap + bolt ons. JIC coilovers, battle version tension rods, and a bunch of no-name adjustable suspension arms. had a full T25 turbo set up 99% complete and then parted the whole thing out for a VW lol.

anyways back to air, the whole set up cost me $1498 shipped from ECS. i ordered it Sunday, it shipped Monday and got here today. it was kind of spur of the moment, but Air Lift told me at Waterfest about their sale so i took advantage of it, it was the last little push I needed to finally agree to the purchase.


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

Pre JIC coilovers and full flat black paint job. I really wish fb would let you have slightly higher res photos...


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice! I want an s13 so bad.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

S13's are awesome, no way around it lol. 

about to start working on the trunk and playing around with switches and gauges to see where i want everything and how the hell i'm gonna do it. updates with pics later tonight!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

When do you expect to have this done?


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll be watching this. I've got an 08 Bunny and after being at Waterfest my wife finally said..."you should get the air suspension thing" haha. That's all I need! I was looking at this same setup. I want to see how low it goes before I buy. Good luck with the install! :beer:


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

should have it done by saturday night. at least that's the goal. i'm working a full day inside an aluminum plant in 100 degree heat beforehand, and then planning to work all afternoon after work, tomorrow night, saturday, and into saturday night so we'll see when it actually gets done with how exhausted i am. 

and believe it or not, my girlfriend was one of the people who pushed the most for me to do bags for a long time lol. i always have had her on my side with this, it was the price tag that scared me, especially since this is 100% new to me. should be pretty damn low, i compressed one of the air struts all the way, and it gets damn small so there's no way i shouldn't be almost laying frame, if not already doing so lol. we'll see though. there will be lots of pics!


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

mike000 said:


> should have it done by saturday night. at least that's the goal. i'm working a full day inside an aluminum plant in 100 degree heat beforehand, and then planning to work all afternoon after work, tomorrow night, saturday, and into saturday night so we'll see when it actually gets done with how exhausted i am.
> 
> and believe it or not, my girlfriend was one of the people who pushed the most for me to do bags for a long time lol. i always have had her on my side with this, it was the price tag that scared me, especially since this is 100% new to me. should be pretty damn low, i compressed one of the air struts all the way, and it gets damn small so there's no way i shouldn't be almost laying frame, if not already doing so lol. we'll see though. there will be lots of pics!


 You're friends calling you a bitch for months for not doing it had nothing to do with it


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

nismo4life said:


> You're friends calling you a bitch for months for not doing it had nothing to do with it


 nope... none at all.  and its actually been over a year now.... in case you dont remember thats longer tha you two have been together...


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

So, this is how long it takes to install bags on a MKV.. 










Been awake for 24 hours, so I will post photos, shenanagins and a summary of my experiences helping to install airride on tomorrow when I'm more coherent.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

that was too easy... now i have no plans for the weekend.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys are done already?! That gives me even more motivation to do this soon. I'd like to have mine bagged by H2O. Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

twoteks said:


> You guys are done already?! That gives me even more motivation to do this soon. I'd like to have mine bagged by H2O. Can't wait to see some pics!


 I need to find hosting that wont go past the max bandwith in 2 days and kill my hotlinked photos for a month lol.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Flickr pro :thumbup: or facebook maybe. Just copy the image locations overto here


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

twoteks said:


> You guys are done already?! That gives me even more motivation to do this soon. I'd like to have mine bagged by H2O. Can't wait to see some pics!












yeah it wasnt as bad as we all thought... just ALOT of small jobs. and i think i speak for all of us when i say im alittle sketched out by the rear bag bracket being held on with self tapping screws...


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Dayummm. :beer:


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

well, slight disaster struck as one of the supplied self-tapping screws decided backing out was the best solution. needless to say luke and i caught it before anything catastrophic happened. had to redrill and remount one of the brackets. as much as i love the look, this damn rear bracket design needs a redesign. come winter, i'm considering making reinforced lower control arms and finding a safer, more permanent way to mount the top bracket. its late and i'm exhausted, so pics tomorrow i promise!!! 

and of course, big thanks to everyone who helped with the install, especially brenden, rod and luke. i appreciate it.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

waiting on rod for some of the 300+ pics he shot during install! 

for the time being, here's a few unedited shots from yesterday that my girlfriend snapped for me. car's still kind of dirty as it hadn't gotten a full wash since the install. hopefully i'll have a full walk through with pics as soon as rod gets these damn pics up!!! lol




























RAKEEEE!!!





































thanks for watchin!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you notched?


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

yessir, passenger side is notched and front sway removed.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

So i have 2 problems, bear with me because i'm not one to ask for help but i'm so frustrated i need to explain these in full to get some of this frustration out ha.

1) i have a HORRIBLY obnoxious noise coming from the rear that sounds like a nasty bushing squeak but it's coming from the entire back end of the car, not just one corner. i'm 90% sure its my inner sway bar bushings because when i air up or down, the noise is bad to a point where it seriously delays my air-up and air-out. i assume it's like you would do with any sway bar noise where you just remove the inner chassis brackets and grease them up real good and put them back in. i was going to pull the end links to make sure this was indeed the problem before i went to town ripping it out, but in the process of removing the end links, i realized one of the studs from the end links to the chasis of the car was cracked down the middle in 3 spots. to me this means that the sway bar is definitely the problem but i just wanted to double check to see if anyone else has experienced something similar.

2) this isn't suspension related but i think its related to my air ride so i'm posting it here anyways. my headlights are pointing literally almost straight down at the ground in front of me and i cannot see a god damn thing at night without the high beams on, and even then it's tough to see. i'm assuming it's probably from the horizontal headlight units on the front and rear driver side control arms. the instructions for the kit said to remove them, so i did so but not until after the problem started. i disconnected both and wasn't able to get any change, so i reinstalled them but removed the arms and just zip tied the unit's in the fully extended position to make the car think it's always sitting level. regardless i have no change still and i drive a lot at night so this has become a really serious problem. anyone have any experience with something similar or any idea how to help me? 

i'd really really appreciate any input whatsoever, as i'm about to go nuts with this damn thing. i recently sold my beater mk2 so it's the only car i have right now and i cannot stand driving around a car that's not working right. any


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

FINALLY PICS!

Main Install Night:










my ratchet stopped ratchet'ing (if that's a word) so i got mad and welded it solid lmao



























dismantling the front suspension


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

where we ran the switches...














































we ended up running the feed from the tank to the switches inside of the center console along the driver side plastic panels along the floor and then out at the lower seat belt slot for the driver's seatbelt and then underneath the driver seat and into the console from the side. the lines from the switches then ran back out and under the driver seat, two going through a hole in the floor for the front bags and the other two going back with the original feed line from the tank. under the driver seat was also where all the T fittings were for the lines for the gauges, which i'll show pics of later. trust me, it sounds MUCH more complicated and disastrous than it actually is hah.



















more to come!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

keep your headlight sensors zip tied in place and just manually adjust headlights. they have up and down left right beam adjustments. just level your car to ride height,open your hood you will see manual adjusters usually white in color on the back of the headlights,sometimes they have little cover that have to be removed. turn them with phillips head.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

notch time!



























best advice i can give anyone, spend the $15 and get a hella baller hole saw bit or else you'll be doing this FOREVERRRR. depending where you decide to notch, if you hit any of the bracket for the subframe mount, it's like a f*cking half inch thick on both sides










































not super pretty but it's strong! welding the engine-side of the frame is near impossible, so i just tacked it on the inside and RTV'd the crap out of the seam and then went to town with rubberized undercoating. so far so good hah









sway bar removal! we ended up just cutting off the ends to avoid any contact with anything and then actually used the sway bar as a way to run one of the air lines to the passenger air strut. it's a safe, sturdy piece of the subframe at this point hah


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

The notch material seems like it's too thin, isn't it


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

hey thats my ipod! im famous!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice work looks good


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

well the notch doesn't need to be too structural really, so i'm not too concerned about the material. the pics are making it look much thinner than it actually is, its just 2.5" exhaust piping. i'm probably going to be redoing the notch over the winter anyways with something stronger and trying to get it welded from the inside of the engine bay as well.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

mike000 said:


> well the notch doesn't need to be too structural really, so i'm not too concerned about the material.


You sure? I'm pretty sure it's entirely structural, isn't it?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah... gonna have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good man! Keep us posted on the problems you hit. It's nice to see a product tested and in action before I make the plunge, haha. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

wow you call that a notch?
sorry for this i usually dont try to be a wise ass but... 
man are you sure about notch not needing to be strong?
your motor mount bracket is past this notch going to the front of the car and there is no other structural support toward the front of the car. so basically you just weakened your unibody frame rail.
that exhaust pipe will not provide much support. also you could easily weld it on the back of the rail and you should do that too.
but after all its your car,do what you think is right. just little bit of observation from experience.
c- for the notch 

[URL=http://img534.imageshack.us/i/...mageshack.us/img534/5773/img7937.th.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img576.imageshack.us/i/...mageshack.us/img576/3237/img7809.th.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
welded from inside as good as from outside
[URL=http://img194.imageshack.us/i/...ageshack.us/img194/2849/img5694h.th.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
and even this notches from the pictures probably not the strongest.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

no need to be sorry, you're not the first to say something about the notch and i understand where you're coming from. i notched a very small notch, about 2 and 1/4 inches and i only clipped just the edge of the subframe mount. it was welded more after this anyways i just dont have any shots of it right before the undercoating. i've read that the unibody frame itself can be notched and not even rewelded if it's a clean smaller notch and it will not need the structural ridgidity. the mk5 has a huge unibody frame rail in this section as is and is tied in and braced by the subframe regardless. the chances of this having any sort of impact whatsoever on the structural strength of the car to a piont where it's noticeable is highly unlikely. i'm planning to redo the notch when i pull the motor over the winter, so for the time being i'm not at all concerned. i've also seen many other cars have the notch filled with exhaust piping and no issue, but it's something i'm going to address shortly down the road, so no need to be too concerned. just to clarify in case anyone else was going to ask about the notch, hah.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

so the strange noise i was talking about that i thought were my rear subframe bushings, turned out being my bags rubbing on the outer parts of the rear lower control arms. they rub when i air out and air up creating nasty delay and HORRIBLE noise. i was able to diagnose this by spraying the bag itself in white lithium grease and the noise immidiately stopped and it aired up beautifully. i'm not too sure how i'm going to go about fixing this problem without heavy control arm modification as i've pretty much maxed out my side to side adjustability top and bottom. if anyone else has experienced this problem, some input would be GREAT. thanks guys.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

here's the last bit of pictures from install night 


























































































everything installed and bolted up at 14 hours in.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

any luck with the rubbing from the rear bags?


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

could of shaved some time off the install time by going with bagyard rears, car looks great, gotta love United Gray.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

i was able to figure out a temporary fix of sorts for the rear bag rubbing, i'll explain in detail after work. and UGM FTW!


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

crazy delayed update: 

basically i've been fighting with rear bag rub on and off since the install. i got fed up with it, bought a winter beater (which i've been planning on doing since new england winters SUCK), and am going to design a set of tubular rear lower control arms/spring buckets from scratch. i'm sick of bs of mk5 rear arms and the rubbing issues they cause, with this kit in particular. not sure if there's going to be any interest in the control arms, but i'll be posting pictures and info as i go. it will probably be a long term, over the winter project so there won't be daily updates, but i'll do my best to stay on top of it.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Here and here you will find the info on the rear bag rubbing the control arm fix. 

Just thought you might want to see those if you had not yet. :thumbup:


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

indeed i have. thanks though. if you can get it right and do a good job the first time, those modifications hold up, which was what i was originally going to do. but i have the time and capability, why not make something that's EXACTLY how i want it from the start, with different amounts of adjustability and no need to modify, ya know?


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Great Thread! thanks for keeping it up to date. Just thought I'd share this with you in case you hadn't seen it yet in a previous post. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...med-or-otherwise-modded-the-rear-control-arms 



[email protected] said:


> We know that we have had some issues with our MKV rear slam kit guys and we have been working on it none stop to get a fix.......Well I am happy to say....here it is!
> 
> It's an aluminum indexing washer that has an upper portion that fits inside the hole and keeps the bag set in place. I have them on my MKV with 2k of miles on them and we also have them on our MKV shop car which just made the trek out to SoCal with Jesse. There have been ZERO rub issues or bag movement. If you need these parts for your MKV rear kit please call or email us and we will send you out a set at no charge. Customer Service # 800-248-0892 ext 1
> 
> ...


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

well, i've started to tear into the car for the winter, with a rather large to-do list of mandatory stuff, and a few "if i get to it" things as well. so far we've got...

mandatory:
digital gauges
rerun/unghettofy a few air lines
replace broken rear end link
totally remove front sway bar (only had the ends trimmed)
tubular rear control arms
strip and polish the 6 slots
shorten tank mounts
strip and paint tank 
catch can

"if i get to it"
catback
shave and respray front bumper
possible r32 rear

in the mean time, i picked up this guy for $900. she was in need of some love, but it's finally up to date with maintenance and a whole ass load of replaced parts










now, i must apologize for pic quality as i couldn't find my camera so i've been taking a couple cell pics which obviously came out like ass. i promise good pics soon!

6 slots with clear stripped, no wet sand or polish yet, just the raw metal underneath the OEM clear










got this guy out to drop the rest of my swaybar. note the oil coating from the blow-by through my forge DV spacer, time for a catch can (i'm adding this to the mandatory list as i speak)










in the meantime i went to a local shop a buddy of mine works at to donate some junk oil from the past year for their waste oil heater, in turn for some use of the parts washer for the gross subframe brace. (yes i do a lot of oil changes. 30k a year worth between both cars)










and here's where it gets interesting... in dropping the rest of the sway bar, i noticed a production date on the back of one of the sway bar mounts... it says 11/08. okay, so november 2008. oddly enough, i purchased my car in june of 2008, and it's a march production car. mind you my car has never seen the dealership, other than on warranty job for a broken water pump... 










more updates soon! and hopefully with at least decent quality pics lol


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

quick update, a general concept idea for the control arms has been agreed upon and they are currently being drawn up on a CAD program by an engineering friend of mine! pumped to get to work on these finally!


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

mike000 said:


> quick update, a general concept idea for the control arms has been agreed upon and they are currently being drawn up on a CAD program by an engineering friend of mine! pumped to get to work on these finally!


 ill have them done this weekend hopefully. lol boss man caught me working on them at work so i have to do it on my own time. :thumbdown:


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

haha, i was unaware of that part. i'm pretty much ready to go whenever you are. let me know when we've got a first prototype drawn up and we'll head over to logan.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it's amazing what airing out a car on wheels can do for it. 

awesome.


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Great work :thumbup: 


And one of these cause you notched your frame, which i desperately need :beer:


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

finally, more updates! i'm forcing myself to take pics. currently in the process of a modded set of control arms. if these fail, my buddy drew up a set on his CAD program at the engineering office he works at.

as everyone in the east coast knows, we've all been getting railed with snow lately. we've had 4 snow storms here in the past week and a half, so with work and commute delays, i've found a little bit of time to get some work done on the car! woo hoo!



















the beater chillin in the snow










now some control arm work...

first, start collecting control arms in your spare time.










and after some trial and error, i got this. crude, but solid.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

then cut the **** out of the upper ring, more towards the outside of the ring since the stock ring is obviously not centered when you look at it.



















cut it just enough so the new ring slides in nice and snug. don't over do it.










this part is kind of ****ty. you have to cut into the side of the arm to be able to slot it enough to get the ring to fit. as with the ring, do it just enough so that the new ring fits snug.










success!



















now just weld it around. carefully.



















one more to the collection. might send them out for powder coat this week, assuming i find enough time to clean up the welds and stuff










more updates soon!


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

:banghead: why didnt you put the piping all he way to the bottom of the control arm like we dicussed? remember the convo about the bag expanding when deflatted and then rubbing the bottom of the ring when you air up????... with the ring extending down the whole control arm it has no choice but to stay put. lol i think you should redo it brah...


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

it can't be taken all the way to the bottom of the control arm. the control arm tappers in towards the bottom and i'd have to use a pipe the same size as the stock ring, or maybe even narrower to make it fit in the bottom. only way to do it with an oversize pipe is to cut the entire sides off of the control arm and pretty much disassemble the entire thing. by doing this i made a bigger upper ring, and moved it over to where VW should have had it originally. but like i had said, its a $40 set of control arms and a spool of wire. it was worth a shot lol. you should see the mocked up clearance it has now. i gets ridiculous angle out of the arm before the bag even comes close to the wall. with the original arms, it could barely go 10 degrees without bag contact. if it works, problem solved the easy way. if not, tubular time lol.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

haha. ok. well we will see i guess.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Car looks good but I would hold off on tubular arms.


----------



## SubIElove (Jan 2, 2010)

Mike, what you've got going with these modified arms is perfect. Hit me up today, I'll be helping rod to do that head gasket on his MK2 but im free after. Lets mock them up and see if they rub or not.


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

where did u source the rings?


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

i work at an aluminum plant, and a company that we sold aluminum pipe to sent us back the rest they didn't use, not sure why, along with a huge box of identical ones out of steel. i have probably 200lbs of this stuff in a huge box at work, all 6" ID with 1/4" wall thickness in all different lengths.


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

wanna sell a pair of steel ones ?? similar to yours? I wouldnt even care if they were longer then yours so I could go deeper


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

PMed


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

once again CT got nailed with some wintery goodness, this time in the form of an inch or so of ice. lucky for me, we got out of work an hour early and i spent the rest of my day being productive :thumbup:. 

i managed to finally find a better and more permanent way to get my air lines from the tank to my switches in the center console and put the back seat and trim back together. took a few pics but i'm way too lazy and tired to upload now so i'll be sure to tomorrow. i'll probably be back at it tomorrow evening, in my rush to get as much done as i can before the spring semester starts.

pic of ****ty weather.
view out my window at work of our new skating rink lawn -____-


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbup: To a local-ish dubber!

I work in Plainville, but live in North Haven. Just picked up a MK5 and have already begun saving for bags.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

well, i work in Cheshire, live in Rocky Hill, and go to school in Willimantic. i'm basically all over the damn state lol. chances are i'll run in to you some time.


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 19, 2005)

Where in Cheshire do you work? I drive through the town twice a day.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

i work on knotter drive. it's a smaller industrial park. it's very close to the TA and Burger King. i don't know cheshire very well so i'm probably of no help lol. i just know my way to work and back hah.


----------

